# First open box



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I keep getting this box coming up saying it is the first time you have open this program but it is not. Please can anyone help?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

If you bring up Get Info dialog box for Firefox, is it locked and are you listed as owner?

If all is good there, maybe database is corrupt, you can reset it with

```
/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/Support/lsregister -kill -r -all local,system,user
```


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you. I ran the code you gave me through Terminal and it seems to have cured the problem.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry it is not solved it was okay on Firefox and Toast but happened again when I open OpenOffice. Puzzled!


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry again it is solved. One app did again it but on closing and re-opening everything is okay. Many thanks.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry again it has returned when I open Firefox. It maybe something to do with me shutting down and opening later. Please can you help?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

2 suggestions:

1) Open /Applications/Utilities/Console and select All Messages and look for applicable error/warning messages.

2) Run /Applications/Utilities/Disk Utility and run repair permissions on startup volume.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry problem not solved after repairing permissions.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Still need answer to post #2 and part #1 of post #7.

Also can you create a new temporary account and log into that account and see if the problems exists there also.
Almost sounds like something is might be running that keeps corrupting the database.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Answer to post is: no it is not locked and if I log in manually it works so I must be the administrator.

Answer to part 1 of 7 is I found these error messages:
26/09/2012 12:44:22.053 awacsd: AuthFixer: refresh error: Error Domain=AOSErrorDomain Code=5002 "The operation couldn't be completed. (AOSErrorDomain error 5002.)" UserInfo=0x7fefbc82e570 {HttpStatusCode=401, DialogInfo=<CFBasicHash 0x7fefbc830fa0 [0x10ddc0fa0]>{type = mutable dict, count = 1,
entries =>
1 : <CFString 0x10e366e60 [0x10ddc0fa0]>{contents = "DialogType"} = <CFString 0x10e367040 [0x10ddc0fa0]>{contents = "Unknown"}
}
}
26/09/2012 12:41:20.241 mds: (Error) ImportServer: <MDSImporterWrangler: 0x7fa6b863ece0> still waiting for plug-in info from 
mdworker

26/09/2012 12:41:20.239 mds: (Error) ImportServer: <MDSImporterWrangler: 0x7fa6b8636090> still waiting for plug-in info from mdworker

How do i create a temporary account?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

livefortoday6491 said:


> if I log in manually it works so I must be the administrator.


I'm confused by this.

If auto login is used it doesn't work, but if you manually log in it works?
You must be the administrator, do you mean you are the owner of the disk?
(If your user account is listed first with read/write, you are)



livefortoday6491 said:


> Answer to part 1 of 7 is I found these error messages:
> 26/09/2012 12:44:22.053 awacsd: AuthFixer: refresh error: Error Domain=AOSErrorDomain Code=5002 "The operation couldnt be completed. (AOSErrorDomain error 5002.)" UserInfo=0x7fefbc82e570 {HttpStatusCode=401, DialogInfo=<CFBasicHash 0x7fefbc830fa0 [0x10ddc0fa0]>{type = mutable dict, count = 1,
> entries =>
> 1 : <CFString 0x10e366e60 [0x10ddc0fa0]>{contents = "DialogType"} = <CFString 0x10e367040 [0x10ddc0fa0]>{contents = "Unknown"}
> ...


Not sure this is a smoking gun, but by chance are you using iCloud?



livefortoday6491 said:


> How do i create a temporary account?


Go into System Preferences -> Users & Groups (might be Accounts on older OS X) -> Click '+' to create a new account.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I created a guest account which stops the box appearing but it only has the minimum apps available so not conclusive. I have a iCloud account but there is nothing in it. Would deleting the items in the attachment help?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

livefortoday6491 said:


> I created a guest account which stops the box appearing but it only has the minimum apps available so not conclusive. I have a iCloud account but there is nothing in it. Would deleting the items in the attachment help?


The number of apps isn't important. This test let's us know if the problem is system wide or just within your account.

I do not know what you are showing me in that picture.
It looks like you might be using some download manager or something. If that is the case, that app could very well be messing with the database that is getting corrupted.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

The box in the attachment seems to be a list of apps that run automatically on start up, most of which I have deleted. this does not help the problem. The original problem now only occurs when I open OpenOffice, I updated it but the first opening brought up the reminder comes up but on restart or shut down the problem box occurs. I don't think I have any download managers, well I cannot see any in the Apps folder.
The log in as a guest did solve the problem although not all apps are available.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

By chance do you have an Android device, or did?


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes I have a Samsung Galaxy Y. Are you thinking of syncing as that is a bit of a mystery to me. I will be away for a week now but will try and check emails on my Mobile.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I can't help you if you are an Android user. Just kidding.

That software is added by a android sync software called Kries. (from what a read not a good piece of software)

You not only have to remove that .FUS folder but also a system extension.
In Terminal run

```
sudo rm -rf /System/Library/Extensions/ssuddrv.kext
```
Remove that original database file again.
Use Disk Utility to Fix Permissions on your system hard drive.
Reboot (Logout and back in is not enough)

The reboot will take longer than normal since the kext cache should be rebuilt.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry to delay replying but have been on holiday. I have followed your instructions but not sure if the prompt you gave me removes .FUS folder, does it? I have done all you ask but still have the problem.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Is this attached message in repair disk permissions a problem?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

No my directions didn't include removing the .FUS folder. (but it can be)

That permission info isn't important and not related to your issues.

Can you create a new user account (System Preferences -> User&Groups/Accounts)
Login into that account and see if the same thing happens. (always saying first time opening)


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I cannot find a folder named .FUS, anyway, so I assume that does not matter.
I created another log in ID and log in and everything seems okay as the available apps open without the warning box opening. Once I switch back it returns, puzzled?


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I assume we have exhausted all options now as I have not got any replies?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

livefortoday6491 said:


> I assume we have exhausted all options now as I have not got any replies?


No, it was a holiday last weekend and I've been sick last few days. Let me think a little and I'll try to narrow it down for you.

What version of OS X are you running?

You can also try this in Terminal

```
rm ~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.LaunchServices.plist
```
Log out and back in after running that.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear you were unwell and hope you are better now. I am running Lion OS X 10.7.5 and have tried your string in Terminal but after a reboot it is still there. It only seems to happen with OpenOffice now.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Not sure what to do now?


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have deleted 3 preference files from OpenOffice. (see attachment) and it seems to have cured the problem with OpenOffice, although please can you confirm that is is okay to remove these 3 files? One mentioned shared which kinda worries me. It has created 2 new ones since I rebooted.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Deleting preferences should never be a problem for any properly coded application.
You will lose all the setting within the app, but they can be reset.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Silly me I forgot the attachment. I will make it solved now, thanks so much.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry to say this is happening again but only with openOffice.


----------

